# Hunting Pack



## TurDuckBuck89 (Dec 16, 2015)

What would yall recomend for a hunting pack? Use is for backpacking in miles off the road and camping out for atleast two weeks for elk.


----------



## 4togo (Dec 16, 2015)

Look at Badlands products, they have a warranty that cant be beat.


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2015)

A Kifaru Duplex is most likely the best for what you're describing but a good backpacking internal is hard to beat.  I've got several packs but end up using my REI XT85 for elk hunting most of the time.  Packed out two elk with it this year and camps too.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 17, 2015)

https://www.crookedhorn.com/store/crooked-horn-backpacks/high-country-extreme-ii-detail.html


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 20, 2015)

Going in miles and staying for 2 weeks? I would go by horseback and mule. Save your back and spend a few bucks more.


----------



## ben300win (May 11, 2016)

Eberlestock just one with the add on super spike camp duffer. Have had mine over 10 years and it still looks new even after packing elk out.


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2016)

Eberlestock Blue Widow with regular duffel and butt bucket. Eberlestock Tail Hook w/bucket for shorter trips. 
My wife has a Crooked Horn Trail Blazer and a Badlands...4500 I think.


----------



## ripplerider (May 19, 2016)

Check out the Rokslide forum. It's geared towards western backpack hunters theres a world of info on there. Whole sub-forum on packs. Badlands is not gonna work for that long a trip.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 20, 2016)

Backlands Superday is what I've used for the past 8 years.  They have the best warranty in the business as well.  The last pack you will ever have to buy.  eBay is the cheapest place I've found to buy them.


----------

